# Yellow comps or yellow calvus?



## Ed_209 (Dec 22, 2004)

Hello there.I'm looking for some opinions on what my new fish are.
I got 2 pairs of these.They're wild caught.Sold to me as yellow calvus.
They have high profiles but have spots.
I couldn't get a good look when I was at the guys house. Both pairs were in their conch shells.
One female is still in hers(hope she isn't dead in there).
Any thoughts?
Thanks
First male.









Second Male

















Female


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Seems to have a comp body to me but with a calvus colours and markings. Very interesting and attractive guys but which are they?
You are supposed to be able to tell for sure by comps having scales on the head and calvus none but I can never see it myself. 

If you can get hold of the locality they were collected at (I hate it when this info goes missing) might be able to figure it out.


----------



## Ed_209 (Dec 22, 2004)

Now I really hate it. I pulled apart the conch with two pliers and the female was dead in there. and she stinks! I think I paid 45.00 for a dead fish!


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Did they sell the female in a conch shell?

Pretty sure transporting big Altolamps in shells is a bad idea, if that is what was done.


----------



## Ed_209 (Dec 22, 2004)

Yeah,she was in the shell.He mentioned they don't see her for days at a time. . They're impossible to get out if they don't want to come out. I can't believe how many spirals are in one of those shells.
I wasn't too keen on taking them in the shell,but I had just driven 150km,(and another 150km to get home.)
And it just had to be the breeding female. :roll: Paid an extra 15.00 for those two.


----------



## Ed_209 (Dec 22, 2004)

Closeup of the males forehead.


----------



## Ed_209 (Dec 22, 2004)

I got a PM from a member here. To him they look like the orange "chaitika" variant.
Thanks for your input. :thumb:


----------

